# Virginia meet, 23 June, my house in Norfolk, VA



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

So the last meet and greet was a lot of fun so I thought I would do another. I was thinking Noon at my house (my wife is out of town). I'm thinking I can get 10 or so cars at the house. My neighbors are pretty cool so we should be ok. I was thinking burgers and dogs or whatever, you bring it and I'll grill it.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

I was thinking about turning this into a swap meet also. Bring all the gear you don't want anymore and maybe some cash and I'll set up some tables in the garage and we can trade or sell, whatever.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Count me in, I don't think I have any extra gear and my install is sub-par, but I'll be there!


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

oh man. I need to be at home right now. Why do I miss all the cool stuff? 

I'll be home mid-august if anybody wants to hang out then


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

ill be there 

i am trying to think if there is a public place that we can get to that has shelter and power (if anyone wants to plug in a laptop, RTA, or has a power supply) nearby - because unless you plan on parking them in the grass its going to get tight hehe.

we need to find more people in VA


----------



## tate007 (May 9, 2011)

Can someone SPL meter my ride? I am very interested in getting true numbers instead of always guessing output.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

are you a SPL guy? 

i have an RTA - but it is inaccurate for low numbers. i think 99% of people here on DIYMA are focused on sound quality rather than how loud things get, so i dont think many of us have a termlab meter - speaking with steve stern at a show last weekend, he said there is a good chance of a show somewhere in norfolk. so if you are around later in the year - you should try and attend that if you want to know how loud your setup gets.


----------



## thunderstruck2010 (Feb 23, 2012)

ill be there ill bring "Bo" in her unglorified bareness. ugh i hate not having sound, it feels so foreign


----------



## thunderstruck2010 (Feb 23, 2012)

hey chief your gonna have to PM your adress to me for the meet


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Aww, boo, that's my anniversary.............I don't.think there's an excuse for that in the world........uh, hey baby, uh, would you mind if.............kaboom, my world goes up in smoke!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

bummer


----------



## JayDubb757 (Jan 20, 2013)

I'll try to make it Chief!
I'm a SPL/SQ guy, so your neighbors may not like me too much!
I do have a few things for sale/trade. I'm looking for tweeters, and midranges.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

There is a park just down the road from me that we can move to when we want to audition systems. We can all meet up here first, eat and swap and then head over there. Looking forward to getting everyone together, should be an interesting mix of different styles.


----------



## JayDubb757 (Jan 20, 2013)

Navy Chief said:


> There is a park just down the road from me that we can move to when we want to audition systems. We can all meet up here first, eat and swap and then head over there. Looking forward to getting everyone together, should be an interesting mix of different styles.





Sounds good!
I have a DD-1 and a CC-1 if anyone needs to use them too.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

JayDubb757 said:


> Sounds good!
> I have a DD-1 and a CC-1 if anyone needs to use them too.


I have a PC based RTA setup with preamp and mic if anyone needs it.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

Bring all your equipment, I also have Andy's RTA here as well.


----------



## bmxscion (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm not up in VA anymore. I live in FL now, so I won't be able to make it but it sounds like it will be a lot of fun.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

so far its;

navychief
req
GLN305
JayDubb757
thunderstruck2010

im having the admin send a mass PM to see if we can get more interest in this thread.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

req said:


> so far its;
> 
> navychief
> req
> ...


Can admin send it out by location, I was trying to find a way to search by location but I couldn't find a way to do it.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

thats what i was chatting with ant about - and unless he has his IT people code a dealy for it then no. he said he is going to shoot out in a diyma email about it - thats as best as we are gonna get i think.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Wish I could head down, Sunday's are almost impossible for me though. My wife works, and my boys (6 and 8) would not be happy about an 8 hour round trip! 

Hope you guys have fun.


----------



## yeldak99 (Mar 5, 2008)

Damn it... all the cool stuff finally happens when i move away!


----------



## MattB101 (Jan 14, 2013)

Sent you a PM.

Sent from my recliner. Retired Navy E-8


----------



## MattB101 (Jan 14, 2013)

If I make it, I can bring a generator if anyone thinks it's needed. 

Sent from my recliner. Retired Navy E-8


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

yeldak99 said:


> Damn it... all the cool stuff finally happens when i move away!


Sorry bro :'(


----------



## 9mmmac (Dec 14, 2010)

I'll try to be there; have a bunch of MLV I need to get rid of.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

9mmmac said:


> I'll try to be there; have a bunch of MLV I need to get rid of.


Interesting, I have a bunch of area that needs MLV!


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

GLN305 said:


> Interesting, I have a bunch of area that needs MLV!


Me too, bring that sh!t.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

starting to get a few more faces!


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Won't make it for this one, but still hoping to meet up with some of you in August


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Wish the resin would cure faster, my kicks would be done before the meet! Oh well, the Anarchies have to be door dwellers for now.


----------



## JayDubb757 (Jan 20, 2013)

Instead of bringing all my stuff, I'll list it, and if you're interested I'll bring it with me.

Amps:
Boston GT-22
Eclipse 3640
Memphis MCA300
Memphis MCA150
PPI PCX480
Sundown SAX100.2

Subs:
4- Eclipse sw9122 Ti's
1- Fi bl 15" needs recone
1- Fi bl 12" needs recone
1 JL 12W7 in a custom enclosure

misc. sets of coaxials (memphis mclass, sony mobile es, infinity kappa, kenwood)
4 exodus anarchys


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

lol we are all hoarders arent we


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

JayDubb757 said:


> Instead of bringing all my stuff, I'll list it, and if you're interested I'll bring it with me.
> 
> Amps:
> Boston GT-22
> ...


Might be interested in one of the Eclipse sw9122's, D4 coils correct? I'm stupid picky too, just a fair warning. Don't be offended if physical condition sways me away LOL


----------



## JayDubb757 (Jan 20, 2013)

GLN305 said:


> Might be interested in one of the Eclipse sw9122's, D4 coils correct? I'm stupid picky too, just a fair warning. Don't be offended if physical condition sways me away LOL



3 of them the surround had to be E6000'ed back to the cone (common problem with Ti's) 



2 local shows today if anyone's interested.

10am-all day .. Bryant & Stratton College - Virginia Beach Campus
301 Centre Pointe Dr, Virginia Beach, Virginia 23642 ---hosted by Audio One

10am-all day .. 642 North Lynnhaven Blvd, Virginia Beach Virginia 23452
hosted by Coast2Coast Unlimited Car Club


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

JayDubb757 said:


> 3 of them the surround had to be E6000'ed back to the cone (common problem with Ti's)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I might hit that show in va beach, are you going. Last show you told me about I got 3 rd place.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

sorry guys, been workin hard all day to get my 18" subs in for tomorrow. im waiting for some paint to dry and then i get to bolt it all together and put the subs in. then wire them up - and install them for tomorrow.

they wont be finished or sealed all the way like i have planned - but they will be in and listenable.

what time should we get there mark?


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

Ill see everyone at noon tomorrow. My cell is 757-679-6424 if anyone needs directions. I have a grill if anyone wants to bring grillable man food.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I really wish I was there right now. I had to work today and tomorrow. 

I'd love it if you all would take some pics so I could see what I missed. Have a great time!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

JayDubb757 said:


> 3 of them the surround had to be E6000'ed back to the cone (common problem with Ti's)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely would have made one of these if I had seen them. Is there any place to find out when/where shows are happening?


----------



## JayDubb757 (Jan 20, 2013)

Navy Chief said:


> Ill see everyone at noon tomorrow. My cell is 757-679-6424 if anyone needs directions. I have a grill if anyone wants to bring grillable man food.


I probably won't make it there until around 2pm if that's cool.
I'll bring that Fi 15 with me too Mark.


----------



## JayDubb757 (Jan 20, 2013)

GLN305 said:


> Definitely would have made one of these if I had seen them. Is there any place to find out when/where shows are happening?




If you're on Facebook, I can add you to some groups that post all of the local shows.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

It was good meeting all you guys, great bunch of people. JayDubb has some killer woodworking skills, that subwoofer enclosure is just awesome. Mark, thanks for letting us invade your house. Your truck looks better in person than in the pics...and I liked it in the pics, that paint is wicked. Andy, I am stupid jealous of your substage, sorry about the Jurassic subsonics LOL


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Is there anyone who attended post current Pics of the G2G & Installs?


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

robert_wrath said:


> Is there anyone who attended post current Pics of the G2G & Installs?


I forgot my camera, but I snapped a couple pics with my iPhone.


----------



## JayDubb757 (Jan 20, 2013)

Had a good time today, and it was nice meeting Andy and Glenn.
Got to soak up a lot of knowledge and see req's awesome install!

I didn't get any pics, but here's a pic of my sub enclosure for those interested.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

JayDubb757 said:


> Had a good time today, and it was nice meeting Andy and Glenn.
> Got to soak up a lot of knowledge and see req's awesome install!
> 
> I didn't get any pics, but here's a pic of my sub enclosure for those interested.


Everyone wished they had a pic after you left, glad you posted this. Pics don't do it justice! Beautiful work.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

yea, that box is beautiful!

if you want, go ahead and upload those screen caps from the RTA session


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

req said:


> yea, that box is beautiful!
> 
> if you want, go ahead and upload those screen caps from the RTA session


I'll definitely do that this evening. I need to see if Smaart will allow me to export the curve as a pic or if I have to do a printscreen.


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

JayDubb757 said:


> Had a good time today, and it was nice meeting Andy and Glenn.
> Got to soak up a lot of knowledge and see req's awesome install!
> 
> I didn't get any pics, but here's a pic of my sub enclosure for those interested.



that sub box is insane!!! do you have build pics of it?


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

JayDubb757 said:


> I probably won't make it there until around 2pm if that's cool.
> I'll bring that Fi 15 with me too Mark.


Selling it or showing it off?


----------



## JayDubb757 (Jan 20, 2013)

quietfly said:


> that sub box is insane!!! do you have build pics of it?


Thanks man!
Here's a build log Fi BTL N215 Enclosure


----------



## JayDubb757 (Jan 20, 2013)

Schizm said:


> Selling it or showing it off?




Selling! wanna buy it?
Fi BL 15" with a broken tinsel lead..can be soldered if you have the patience.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

Thought I would let everyone know about the VA state finals.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ate-finals-9-28-13-3x-event-dinwiddie-va.html


----------

